# After Market Back UP Cam



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Just researching the difficulty of a DIY installation if someone has experienced it.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I haven't done it but we will definitely be doing it on our trucks. I think they're pretty simple and straightforward.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I installed a JVC in-dash GPS unit in my Tacoma about 5 years ago and connected a Pioneer back up cam to it, cam mounted to the license plate frame with a small bracket I made of aluminum. Installing the cam is very straightforward. The biggest hassle is just routing the wires between the head unit and the rear of the vehicle. Otherwise just need +12 v and ground connections and the video cable from the cam plugs into the head unit with a plug. The head unit also has a connection to the brake light circuit for sensing reverse to bring the display up when backing. That's all there is to it.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Search around you can find some that are wireless. You just need power and ground on each end.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

raylo32 said:


> I installed a JVC in-dash GPS unit in my Tacoma about 5 years ago and connected a Pioneer back up cam to it, cam mounted to the license plate frame with a small bracket I made of aluminum. Installing the cam is very straightforward. The biggest hassle is just routing the wires between the head unit and the rear of the vehicle. Otherwise just need +12 v and ground connections and the video cable from the cam plugs into the head unit with a plug. The head unit also has a connection to the brake light circuit for sensing reverse to bring the display up when backing. That's all there is to it.


 I did much the same with an inexpensive ChiCom head end / stereo system and license plate back up cam . 

Mine works OK , but the screen of the stereo is subject to sun light glare and the cam is also . So it works better when it is a little cloudy .

My cam also has IR LED's , so it produces an image at night . Although not as clear as daytime . Also , the truck back up light helps , too .

All in all , even night time performance is better with it , than with out it .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

I have a backup cam I love to use when I'm towing the trailer. It works as a normal backup cam but I can also turn it on while driving forward. Great for keeping an eye on the trailer/hitch assembly. I got one with a universal mount instead of a license plate mount so the cam sits above the window on the back of the van and looks down a little for a better perspective.

Get one with IR lighting if you can. As noted above, the picture isn't as great as in the day, but it's still quite usable.

They're not hard to install at all. If you have an in dash dvd player or similar then a screen is not an issue, but if you don't then get a cam with as big a screen as possible. The small screens are useless. You will also need access to your reverse light wiring along with 12 volts


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 22, 2013)

I have my cam aimed so I can see the trailer hitch ball . Makes it much easier hooking up a trailer by myself .

God bless
Wyr


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Not that hard, as far as you figure how to power it up and run cable to the front.
Word out is NOT to go wireless as they tend to respond to interference.
Get as BIG a display one as you can tolerate. 1.5 inch one is pretty useless, you know. 
Get one that projects a grid onto the view, helps with calculating angles of approach to other cars. They are quite deceiving, btw. Cams.


----------



## gotBooched (Jan 16, 2015)

Compared to a lot of installs, they really aren't that bad.

Mount your camera (cleanly....don't want it to look gawdy). Run the wiring along factory wiring to a point under the vehicle that enters the cabin. Run that over to your fuse panel or wherever you are going to catch power (cigarette lighters usually work well - but you want the kind that stays hot during crank or hot all the time otherwise it will turn on with the key, die during crank, then turn back on). You'll also want to run the wire from a rear brake light along with the camera wiring, or if you can find a schematic, you can catch this wire in the running board, usually on the drivers side of the car where all the wiring runs front to back. 

The monitor - just run the cable for it over to where you are connecting power. Bada bing bada boom. If you want to be able to turn it on whenever, put a switch between 12v and the power wire on the camera. I like OEM looking. I hate those ugly autozone switches.

Have fun!


----------

